# How to get good battery life with JB?



## Art Vandelay (Jan 4, 2012)

I haven't seen a thread like this. So I was wondering, those that are running JB roms, how have you gotten good battery life.

What are your tips?

I know to make sure your phone is going in to deep sleep and mine does, but I have hundreds of wake locks with what I am assuming is being caused from Google Now. I like the features of Google now, but is there anyway to turn it off when phone is idle? I had 30% drain over 8 hours of idle. I typically get


----------



## CC16177 (Dec 29, 2011)

As long as I make sure its going into deep sleep I get at least 2-2.5 hours screen on over a 12-14 period of the battery going from 100%-0.

That's with either lean kernel of popcorn kernel and I get these results on both mine and my girlfriends phone.

I do not do anything special for battery, it is all 3G as I do not have LTE in my area for the most part and about 25% of the time I am on WiFi. Signal is strong (3-4 bars) when not on WiFi.

I also do use Google Now several times over a day and have the automatic portion of it turned on.

Standard battery.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Art Vandelay (Jan 4, 2012)

That sounds pretty decent. I suppose I'll try a different kernel as I've only been using Popcorn since I've had good experience with it on ICS.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## droidrage729 (Jun 17, 2011)

GLaDOS jb kernel nuff said.


----------



## Art Vandelay (Jan 4, 2012)

Thanks I'll check it out.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

Trinity JB kernels have been giving me fantastic screen on time lately.


----------



## terryrook (Jun 10, 2011)

I get crazy screen on time and excellent battery life running jelly belly and IMO 4.0.0 leankernel. BUT. Jelly belly 2.4 seems to eat battery a little more than 2.2 on my phone....maybe I'm trippin. Maybe not...anyone else?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Tidefan22 (Aug 13, 2011)

I've been getting pretty good batt with transcend v2 with lean kernel 180exp

Sent from my Gnex running Tr4nscendV2 JB


----------



## gi812 (Jun 14, 2011)

i just turn my data off until i need it. but i feel like im in the minority on this. just saying, no data and it lasts forever. connects instantly when turned on.

sucks that i have to do this, but i miss the 28+ hour battery life of my DX...

need my phone to be there and need to know ill be able to use it


----------



## goodspellar (Jun 6, 2011)

CC16177 said:


> As long as I make sure its going into deep sleep I get at least 2-2.5 hours screen on over a 12-14 period of the battery going from 100%-0.
> 
> That's with either lean kernel of popcorn kernel and I get these results on both mine and my girlfriends phone.
> 
> ...


how do you make sure its going into deep sleep


----------



## jerrycycle (Jul 30, 2011)

goodspellar said:


> how do you make sure its going into deep sleep


App from play called "CPU Spy"


----------



## abqnm (Jul 3, 2011)

A big one that you should know for optimizing battery life (and performance as well) on JB roms is the governor. Use interactive. Don't use any other governors. Interactive is an integral part of project butter and is optimized for both speed and battery. The governor is controlled in userspace by the OS. This means that the OS dynamically changes the governor parameters to suit the tasks you are performing. It can change parameters the hispeed_freq and boostpulse (and more) which is how it can squeeze extra performance out of the device when you interact with it without having to ramp the cpu to max all the time.

Try it and see the difference if you are using another governor.

Sent from my brain using human to phone transport technology.


----------



## gi812 (Jun 14, 2011)

abqnm said:


> A big one that you should know for optimizing battery life (and performance as well) on JB roms is the governor. Use interactive. Don't use any other governors.


Does someone have a writeup about each type of governor? Like 1 guide with them all, i read about them every now and then and i have no clue what any of them do so i typically dont mess with it


----------



## mcp770 (Jun 11, 2011)

gi812 said:


> Does someone have a writeup about each type of governor? Like 1 guide with them all, i read about them every now and then and i have no clue what any of them do so i typically dont mess with it


http://forum.xda-developers.com/wiki/Samsung_Galaxy_Nexus/GT-I9250/ROMs/FrancoKernel


----------



## Spotmark (Jul 17, 2011)

Tr4nscend Rom, with the kernel it's loaded with, is giving me good battery length.


----------

